# Finding space for that GR layout inside, Link works now



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If you think it's too cold in the winter to run your trains outside maybe it's time to get ready to fire up the fire place. 

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxUD3myBKcw
 
Randy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy 
I really don't think its a good idea to have a GR inside. The dirt, plants need light. You'd be watering it all the time. Even with mountains, is your floors strong enough to handle it?? 
Water fall would be cool but you'd have to lisson to it all night. 
And think of resale value.. 
sorry bud.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I think its a fine idea. We were called in to do some renovations at a fraternity house at Penn quite a few years back. The masons had a pile of sand sitting just outside of the building. During the weekend, some of the fraternity brothers decided to transform the lobby into a beach. When we came in on Monday morning there was four inches of sand on the floor, beach umbrellas and all. On kid lined his room with black polyethylene. Yes, the same roll we were using to cover up stuff. He filled his room with a few feet of water and they now had an ocean. Neither the lobby floor nor the dorm room floor caved in. Although the ocean leaked down through the lobby plaster ceiling and damaged some expensive millwork.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have all tile floors, but the fun will begin when I fire up the fireplace


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice idea for a temp layout, can be set up or taken down in a few minutes, nice work.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

A fireplace in Florida!!! Well maybe you've found the right use for it! You've got to find room for a longer train Randy...can't run many of your hopper cars on that one







You really do need to start that layout you tell me about....you really do, you are getting too desperate








Garry NCGRR


----------

